# Electrical Transformers



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Assembly*

*Top Insulators:* Turn your trash cans upside down. Measure out where the four stacks of insulators will go on the top of the transformers. If your trash can had handles, try to align the holes with that so it makes a bit more sense. Make the mark for the hole 2" from the edge. Place the PVC pipe where it will go and trace around it. Using your Dremel, cut out the hole 3/4 of the way through leaving the flap attached near the edge. Push in the stacks of insulators. The remaining flap will help angle the stacks and help hold it in place.

*Bullet holes:* On one of the transformers place three or four bullet hole decals on it.

*220 volt sticker:* On the other transformer, place the 220 volt sticker on the front.

*Hit damage:* On the transformer with the 220 volt sticker, draw with a marker the outline of damage from shrapnel. Use the Dremel to cut out 2/3rds of it leaving the flap on the left-hand side. Push in slightly.

Cut the manila rope in half. For both pieces, unravel them at one end. Glue one piece at the top and one at the bottom of the hit damage from the inside of the trash can so it looks like wires were blown out of it.

*Foam Piece and Third Stack:* On the left side of each transformer, dry fit where the foam piece with the PVC elbow would be on it. The hole for the PVC elbow is about 2" from the top of the transformer. Mark out where you need to cut out the hole for the elbow to insert into the trash can. Try to be sure it will be a snug fit and cut out with the Dremel. Hot glue the foam and elbow and hold in place onto the transformer until the glue cools. Insert the final stack of insulators on both transformers.

*Metal Strapping:* Mark the metal strapping at the 2 1/2" mark. Clamp it at the edge of your workbench where that mark is and fold it over with a hammer so it's now bent at a clean 90 degree angle. Hot glue the strapping vertically along the transformer where it will help support the foam piece and stack of insulators.

*Plumber's tape:* Glue one end of the plumber's tape to the underside of the bent metal strapping. Glue the other end to the strapping on the transformer about 1 1/2" down from the bend. Be sure that the plumber's tape keeps it's natural curve so it basically forms a circle. On a real transformer, this is what attaches the transformer to the telephone pole.

*Wing-nuts and Wheels:* Glue these into place.




















*Grime Up:* Follow the instructions for griming up a prop: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/...-tutorial.html to give it the final battle damage look. Don't forget to put the battery-operated strobe light inside of the one with the shrapnel damage...





For a video version of how-to Grime Up props:














_All done and thanks again for checking out my tutorial..._


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice....really convincing prop. Thanks.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

What did you wind up using the Guitar amps for? Were / are they functional?


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

They look great Terra! Nice work!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you  Like I said in the video, this one was really fun to make using the weirdest things. Especially liked the car model wheels. Glad I saved them 





Misdomt said:


> What did you wind up using the Guitar amps for? Were / are they functional?


I used one for the sounds of my lightning outside with the FireFly box. It worked okay. Great, large sound but it was pretty flat at times. 

The other one I was going to use with the Trash Can Trauma. But, it picked up the most annoying buzzing from the computer which it was getting the sound signal from. I ended up just using it for the sparks prop which sounded terrific but was supreme overkill.

Now, I'm looking to use these speakers in the future: http://www.onlyfactorydirect.com/p-...lack-speakers-theater-solutions-ts425odb.aspx

Poison Props recommended them and he has the most awesome sounds for his props.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome work as usual Terra. When can we register for classes with you


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

Terra, Thanks for the great tutorial. you did a great job capturing the transformer. I especially like the insulators and lightning arrestor. I can see these techniques applied to other props as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks  



soundmankkc said:


> Terra, Thanks for the great tutorial. you did a great job capturing the transformer. I especially like the insulators and lightning arrestor. I can see these techniques applied to other props as well. Thanks again.


Hey, what's the lightning arrester? Is that the thinga-ma-jiggies at the top of the insulators?


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

No it is the insulator that is attached to the side of the transformer. The top two are primary bushings they would connect to the primary hot legs. The lightning arrestor provides an easier path to ground than going through the coils of the transformer. It works.....most of the time. Again, really great job.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok so I didnt read this thread when I first saw it because the name scared the crap out of me (im an artist not a sparky) but now that I see you are replicating the look of them its a great thread very convincing replicas, great Job and thanks!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

As usual Terra, great!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again 

*soundmankkc,* that's interesting! While I was building these things was asking myself all the time,_ "Wonder what this does..."_ It is the strangest looking thing, isn't it?


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

You should see one that has exploded......


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

-Great work - I love your attention to detail, especially on the thing-a-ma-bobs. The griming stuff really sells it!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Ahh I have 4 fender guitars.


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

Awesome ideas


----------



## bldaz (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow very nice work Tera, as always : )
Quite clever, maybe add one of the popper plates so it goes off 
when they are next to it???


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, that'd be a sweet addition!


----------



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

Really nice with great detail.


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice job Terra! Yet another one of your threads that I have to bookmark for later - I really must stop adding to my list! Ha-ha! Where do I find bullet hole stickers? 

Found some on ebay! Got another project they'll work good for too!


----------



## JeT (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Tera. I like your work just wondering have you ever tried using an airbrush for your 
paint work? If not you might look into it who knows you may like it. Being an airbrusher myself I found that for this kind of stuff it gives it a cool effect. Just a thought though


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a great prop and it really saved my bacon. My haunt is in 10 acres of woods at our house. I have run electric conduit throughout the haunt and use a generator for the electrical power but I was trying to figure out how to disguise the sound of the generator into something a little Halloweenie. Well, this was just the thing. I turned the generator area into the "Haunted Forest Power and Light Company" complete with a an electrical transformer (similar to but certainly not as good as yours) that disguises the generator, and an electric lineman with hard hat, gloves and a "live" electric wire in his hands. Everyone loved it and it really did make the generator seem to belong there. Thanks for all your wonderful tutorials and ideas. You are really talented.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

You always do remarkable, creative work Terra.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah, an oldy but goody tutorial. Thanks for the kudos everyone 



JeT said:


> Hey Tera. I like your work just wondering have you ever tried using an airbrush for your
> paint work? If not you might look into it who knows you may like it. Being an airbrusher myself I found that for this kind of stuff it gives it a cool effect. Just a thought though


Oh yes, while I was making this prop I was discovering my love of airbrushing. It rocks!



Scary Papa said:


> This is a great prop and it really saved my bacon. My haunt is in 10 acres of woods at our house. I have run electric conduit throughout the haunt and use a generator for the electrical power but I was trying to figure out how to disguise the sound of the generator into something a little Halloweenie. Well, this was just the thing. I turned the generator area into the "Haunted Forest Power and Light Company" complete with a an electrical transformer (similar to but certainly not as good as yours) that disguises the generator, and an electric lineman with hard hat, gloves and a "live" electric wire in his hands. Everyone loved it and it really did make the generator seem to belong there. Thanks for all your wonderful tutorials and ideas. You are really talented.


What a fantastic idea! Do you have any pictures? Would love to see that set-up.

Used to have a back-up house generator and it ran automatically once a week to keep it maintained. I was pulling weeds right next to it once when it went off. Scared the flippin' hell out of me. lol! A natural scare prop for a haunt, heheh.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

An excellent prop. Terra, as always, your work is inspiring. I'm almost wishing we didn't do a pirate theme every year... not much place for a transformer in a pirate setting! LOL However, I do have our ECM (Electric Chair Man) that could use something like that... heh heh heh. I sense a build coming on. 
Awesome tutorials, by the way! Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry Terra, I just looked through all the photos for 2012 and there is a photo of about every prop except...you guessed it....the Haunted Forest Power and Light Company. If I can find a photo talen by one of our relatives or friends I will post it. Thanks again for the great ideas and tutorials you post.


----------

